# MOLDIE



## Guest (Jun 30, 1999)

Hey there girl







Just hit this site again and I see that you've had alot of problems also. I also see that you live in Wisconsin...like MEEEEEE! Since the age of 11...I'm 41 now...When I got my first period, it was very heavy with alot of cramping and clots the size of my palm. Ok so how was I to know that wasn't right??? It was sooo bad that my mom used to let me stay home from school the first 2 days because a pad would NOT hold the flow. Aspirin didn't work so she gave me a shot of Brandy every 4 hours. I have had 5 pregnancies and have 3 kids. No problem conceiving for me LOL In 1996 I had an appt. with my gyn. for a routine pap etc. and was on day 6 of my period. I called in and they said to come in anyway. Ok day 6 was ok for me since I had my period for 10 days anyway. The gyn had a hissy fit when she saw how much I was still flowing and all the little clots on her glove. She said no more and did a hysterectomy. Gee I knew there was a problem but was always told that it was "normal" for me if it started from the beginning...11. Well, Lucky me they did the full job. They took my uterus, tubes, 1 ovary, 1/3 of the other, my appendix AND my cervix!!! Well they discovered that not only did I have endo, but I had class 2 cancer!!!! Should have complained a bit louder???? Anyway, the IBS got better for a while but since then my bowels have shifted along with my bladder and everything is a mess. Gee IBS and now Fibro, which I was always told was a big fancy name for "I hurt everywhere all the time." So I live with IBS, Fibro, and also have Panic Disorder (GEE wonder why?) and depression. I also have the rectal spasms that really make you sit up and notice your alive...eh? No one told me the name of it but I think it's what you have. Now my poor bladder is dropping that at times it feels like it's comming out of my vagina!!! Had it checked out and the stupid thing is indeed trying to crawl out. LOL Surgery....when it gets BAD enuf. Gee. Anyway, thought I'd join in on this one with you and Lajada. Anyway, enuf of this book. Think I'll hit this site everyday and see whats up? Catch you later







Deb[This message has been edited by autumnmist (edited 06-29-99).]


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Wow, you are a mess! Sorry about that. I didn't know all this was going on with you autumnmist. I knew there must be something else I didn't know about you, as I had always thought you were such an "up" person from some of your postings, and then saw that "down" one just the other day.They don't usually recommend aspirin for menstrual cramps. Did the doc tell you to take it for the clotting? I found out way too late that ibuprofen would have been the drug of choice when I had my cramps. The rheumatologist ordere Naprosyn for me to see if I would respond to it thinking it could be arthritis. It didn't help my pain at all, except the cramping pain I got with my periods. I hardly knew I had my period when I was on it. He said I could just take 4 motrin tabs every 6-8hrs when I had my period. It really helped. Then since he ruled out everything else, he diagnosed me with fibro. Everything fit. Then I had the hyster for Endo, so no need to take the ibuprofen anymore. I have the one ovary left. Where exactly was your cancer. Do they figure they got it all then? My Gyno wanted me to have both ovaries out so I wouldn't have to worry about ovarian cancer, but I didn't want to deal with the hormone regulation and instant menopause symptoms. Why did yours decide to save a third of yours? For the same reason? Did you ever have any vaginal infections? Been on steriods, birth control, or antibiotics? My proctalgia was apparently due to Candida as it disappeared after antifungal treatment and low sugar diet as well as staying away from the substances I was found to be allergic to. Anyway, it's a thought. Glad to have you on this board too. Hang in there, Moldie------------------


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 1999)

Moldie, just thought I would use this topic since I need to talk with you!You've mentioned before that all you use is benadryl for a sleep aid? You lucky! Would you mind telling me how much you take? I would be interested in at least trying it. Do you really sleep all night and not wake up? I have been using a melatonin/valerian root, passionflower, amino acid mix since January and lately, it is just not working as well and I am waking up at least 5 to 6 times a night. Thanks in advance for your answer. Lynne


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Hi Lynn, I only seem to need 25mg (1-capsule of Benadryl-or it's generic).Yes, I am lucky, and it doesn't seem to work for everyone. I switch off with Kava Kava-2caps-I don't have the dosage now, as I finished the bottle, but you can do a search as I know I told someone before. Good luck, I hope it does the trick for you Lynne, (you look like you could use a little rest, and I can't even see you!)I've tried the melatonin and valerian root in the past, and they work for one night with me and then they don't seem to work after that. Yes, I really do sleep through the night with Benadryl. I've been using it for a few years now. ------------------


----------

